# برنامج مثالي لانقاص الوزن من 5 كيلو الى 7 كيلو



## الماجد للتسويق (11 ديسمبر 2013)

يتوفر لدي برنامج مثالي لانقاص الوزن
يمكنك التخلص بالشهر مايقارب من5 الى7 كيلو بالشهر
وعلى حسب الوزن ايضا والانتظام بااستخدام المجموعه 
المجموعه مكونه من 
مشروب تشيك اوف 120 ريال
الكولوروفيل 120 ريال
الوجبه البديله 280 ريال
القهوة بنوعيها 50 ريال للعبوة
هذه هي الاشياء الاساسيه في المجموعه
المنتجات كلها اعشاب طبيعيه
وكلها عباره عن مشروبات
بارده وحاره 
وتتوفر ايضا منتجات تساعد على نضاره البشره 
وتحسين على التفتيح 
الكوكولاجين سعره 60 ريال
اكسير الحياة سعرة 220
التوصيل بالرياض يد بيد 
وخارج الرياض شركات شحن والشحن على المشتري 
للتواصل على الواتس اب 
‪0569859010‬


----------



## الماجد للتسويق (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: برنامج مثالي لانقاص الوزن من 5 كيلو الى 7 كيلو*


----------



## الماجد للتسويق (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: برنامج مثالي لانقاص الوزن من 5 كيلو الى 7 كيلو*


----------



## الماجد للتسويق (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: برنامج مثالي لانقاص الوزن من 5 كيلو الى 7 كيلو*


----------



## الماجد للتسويق (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: برنامج مثالي لانقاص الوزن من 5 كيلو الى 7 كيلو*


----------



## الماجد للتسويق (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: برنامج مثالي لانقاص الوزن من 5 كيلو الى 7 كيلو*


----------



## الماجد للتسويق (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: برنامج مثالي لانقاص الوزن من 5 كيلو الى 7 كيلو*


----------



## الماجد للتسويق (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: برنامج مثالي لانقاص الوزن من 5 كيلو الى 7 كيلو*


----------



## الماجد للتسويق (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: برنامج مثالي لانقاص الوزن من 5 كيلو الى 7 كيلو*


----------



## الماجد للتسويق (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: برنامج مثالي لانقاص الوزن من 5 كيلو الى 7 كيلو*


----------



## الماجد للتسويق (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: برنامج مثالي لانقاص الوزن من 5 كيلو الى 7 كيلو*


----------



## الماجد للتسويق (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: برنامج مثالي لانقاص الوزن من 5 كيلو الى 7 كيلو*

الرجاااااء ذكر عموله الموقع ابراء للذمه


----------

